# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Deze gezonde groene smoothies doen je blijvend afslanken!

## FRANCOIS580

Steeds meer landgenoten maken kennis met de vele voordelen van groene smoothies op hun gezondheid. Groene smoothies zijn dan ook zoveel meer dan een hype van voorbijgaande aard. Al deze gezondheidsvoordelen zijn het gevolg van hun hoge concentraties aan vitaminen en mineralen, maar wist je dat deze groene smoothies je blijvend overgewicht doen verliezen en je gezond doen afslanken?

Eén van de grootste voordelen van Groene Smoothies is inderdaad blijvend gewichtsverlies. Wil jij ook op een gemakkelijke en gezonde manier blijvend afslanken? Gebruik dan dagelijks twee grote groene smoothies en je zal vlug resultaten merken. Belangrijker nog is ongetwijfeld dat je over meer energie, vitaliteit en natuurlijke weerstand zal beschikken dan ooit het geval was. En dat niet alleen, door die opmerkelijke evolutie zal je je ook goed in je vel voelen. Gezond vermageren met groene smoothies betekent ook overgewicht verliezen zonder calorieën te moeten tellen. Je krijgt zo in een handomdraai alle onmisbare en gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen en koolhydraten naar binnen. Zo wil jij toch ook blijvend vermageren?

*Geen ongezonde tussendoortjes*
Er zijn nog meer belangrijke voordelen aan het gebruik van deze groene smoothies verbonden. Ze geven je vlug een verzadigd gevoel waardoor je minder vlug honger krijgt en je trek in meestal zoete, calorierijke en ongezonde tussendoortjes zal verdwijnen. Het zoete karakter van deze groene smoothies is niet afkomstig van suiker of andere ongezonde zoetstoffen, maar uitsluitend van het aanwezige fruit. Doordat je zoete trek verdwijnt, ga je automatisch minder zoete koekjes, gebak en/of snoep gebruiken…

Ik kamp al jaren met overgewicht, probeerde al alles om te vermageren, maar niets lukte. Nu gebruik in dagelijks twee grote groene smoothies, en na korte tijd was mijn gewichtsverlies opvallend. Dat maakte in mijn familie- en vriendenkring uiteraard heel wat complimentjes los zodat ik als vanzelf voor gezondere voeding en gezondere maaltijden koos. Dit is werkelijk waanzinnig. Voor ik met deze gezonde eet- en leefgewoonten startte, kon ik maar niet begrijpen dat men van rauwe groenten en fruit kon genieten. Nu weet ik wel beter. Ik geniet nu zelf van salades en smoothies met selder, komkommer, banaan en spinazie in een glas… Maar je moet me absoluut niet geloven. Probeer het zélf, je hebt er duidelijk niets mee te verliezen. Drink gedurende dertig dagen minstens één en liefst twee groene smoothie per dag en en ook jij zal van het resultaat versteld staan…

*Mijn basisplan voor het zelf maken van een smoothie.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

